
Linux Assembly How To v0.7 published - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Assembly-HOWTO/index.html
======
kriro
I've meant to get back into assembly for quite some time now. This might be
the motivation I need. I don't really have any need to build anything since I
work on extremely high level stuff but assembly always had a neat "oh cool
look what I can do" feel to it.

I always preferred AT&T syntax but Intel is the wide spread one. From quickly
browsing the site it seems they provide examples for both which is cool.

If anyone has any interesting ideas for some smallish to midsize just for fun
projects post away :)

~~~
tiwazz
Writing a quine[0] is always a fun starting project when picking up a new
language... :)

[0] <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?QuineProgram>

------
stefantalpalaru
If you prefer a book on the subject of assembly on Linux, Programming from the
Ground Up (2004)[1] is freely downloadable and still relevant.

[1] <http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/>

------
lsiebert
Sweet, I'm also learning masm, may as well learn gnu assembly.

------
majke
Is there a single page / pdf version of this tutorial?

~~~
BossHogg
There's both: <http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Assembly-HOWTO/>
<http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/pdf/Assembly-HOWTO.pdf>
<http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/text/Assembly-HOWTO>

------
Vivilar
Excellent, should be an interesting read.

